# Ventilador antiguo sin capacitor?



## janston (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola a todos. Estoy reparando un ventilador antiguo marca Hartman, de esos de fundicion de los 40's-50's. La cuestión es que lo reviso y no tiene capacitor . Le anularon la llave de cambio de velocidad y el motor va directo(o apagado o al maximo).
Es la primera vez que veo algo asi, venian de estos ventiladores sin capacitor? o tengo que buscar la forma de ponerle uno? La idea es no quemarlo  Funciona perfectamente, pero llamo la atencion que salgan dos cables directos del bobinado al enchufe, asi nomas.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2014)

Así como hay motores a inducción con capacitor, también los hay sin capacitor, utilizan una bobina para lograr el campo magnético giratorio por desfasaje al igual que se haría con un capacitor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.unicrom.com/maq_motor_espira_corto.asp


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2014)

Motores tipo *ELCO* (*E*lectric *L*aunch *C*ompany)


----------

